# Prayers needed RIGHT NOW...eadavis's Rin!



## Myamom

Some of you will remember eadavis rescuing Rin around last Easter from NJ...in horrible condition with many medical issues. 

She just called me...he has crashed...and they are on their way to the Specialist........she feels this is the end....please please keep them in your prayers!!


----------



## gsdlove212

prayers going out....hoping for the best.


----------



## RebelGSD

Prayers beamed their way, hang in there Rin, you mom needs you!
Please keep us posted.


----------



## elly1210

prayers and hugs


----------



## Mary Jane

positive thoughts and hopes


----------



## GT

I am so very sorry to hear that Rin is not well... ea's brave boy has been through so much. 
Prayers and positive thoughts going out to sweet Rinny and his family.
Here's the link to his original story:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=609887&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## skyizzy

prayers going out to Rin and eadavis


----------



## WiscTiger

Sending good thoughts and positive vibs.


----------



## lsoilm1936

Pawsitive thoughts and prayers headed your way Rin!


----------



## Fee

Healing thoughts are on the way. Hang' in there sweet Rin!


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry to hear about Rin. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## mkewish

Thoughts and prayers from Michigan.


----------



## LJsMom

Prayers and healing thoughts being sent.


----------



## BucksMom

Keeping Rin in my prayers!!


----------



## ncgsdmom

Prayers and positive thoughts for Rin and Elizabeth. Hang in there sweet boy.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF">Prayers for Rin. </span>


----------



## Brightelf

Prayers and more prayers are being sent for Rin and for eadavis both.


----------



## Remo

Good vibes being sent from VA to both Rin and his Mom. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## JerzeyGSD

> Originally Posted By: RemoGood vibes being sent from VA to both Rin and his Mom. Hang in there buddy!


More love from Virginia!


----------



## AnnaRiley

Prayers for Rin.


----------



## marylou

Good thoughts and prayers being sent ~


----------



## LHunter82FXRS

Prayers and positive thoughts sent out!


----------



## ded37

Positive thoughts for both Rin and edavis.


----------



## LJsMom

Any news?


----------



## Myamom

I just called for an update....they made it to the hospital in time...Rin is alive but critical. 

eadavis said spiritsmam is involved in his treatment.

This is not due to any of his many health issues...but because he got into eadavis's visitors diuretics.


----------



## Skye'sMom

You're in good hands, Rin. Hang in there!


----------



## lucymom

Just finished reading up on Rin's rescue thread....heartbreaking to heartwarming. Rin found his family and is so loved. Amazing how somebody can see a face on the web and see the soul beyond and reach out, knowing it won't be an easy path. Rin was saved.

Rin and family, keeping all fingers and paws crossed here, asking Angel Lucy to pull some strings for him too.

Prayers to you.

Jennifer


----------



## marksmom3

Our family will be keeping Rin and his family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kshort

Oh no... Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers to Rin and eadavis. It sounds like he's in the best place he could possibly be. Be strong, big guy - we need a happy update!


----------



## Kuklasmom

Good thoughts and prayers are on the way for Rin and eadavis.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I hope that he pulls through and makes a full recovery!


----------



## RebelGSD

Any news about Rin?
I keep coming back to this thread.


----------



## Avamom

Prayers and good thoughts for Rin and Elizabeth!


----------



## fourdogsrule

Any more News Yet?


----------



## eadavis

Guys thank you all so much. I really believe it was your prayers that got us there yesterday. He became unresponsive twice during the long (but fast) ride to UNC State. He required IV's and injections to get him there. WHen I talked with Mary Ann I really didn't know if he would make it or not. He was admitted to ICU immediately upon our arrival and listed in critical care. The medications he got into had washed out of his system but caused an imbalance with his cardiac medications according to the Specialist there and that was primary problem. He has many good people caring for him now and of course all the wonderful good thoughts from all of you. He is still in critical condition this morning but certainly more stable which the vet is telling me is a cautiously good sign. Please continue to pray for my precious boy-we just haven't had enough time. A lifetime wouldn't be enough time, but certainly a year is just not enough. We adopted Rin knowing it might not be for long and it would be a heartbreaking journey but now he has been doing so well we just can't let him go without giving him every possible chance. Again I can't thank you all enough.


----------



## elly1210

a lot of prayers going out for Rin, I just read his rescue thread, my heart is breaking for you I hope he does pull through, you are right they are just never with us long enough ever.


----------



## Myamom

Lots of prayers being said!!


----------



## Karin

I'm so glad that he is more stable. Hopefully, this will be the start of him improving more and more. Lots of prayers for a complete recovery for sweet little Rin.


----------



## Myamom

Spoke to eadavis...he is stable...and for today the plan is to just let him gain some strength and rest at the hospital.


----------



## hilary bradshaw

paws and fingers crossed here, best wishes to Rin!


----------



## eadavis

maybe a little bad news tonight in that Rin has developed an ulcer which is messing up his lab values. Very concerned tonight and just will be waiting by the phone. All of our good thoughts and prayers are with my boy tonight as he is continuing to try to fight. As long as he is fighting and showing the will to live we will continue to give him every available chance there is. Please if you have any spare good thoughts or energy or prayers tonight he really needs them.


----------



## pupresq

Prayers and good wishes coming your way!!!







Hang in there buddy! And feel better soon.


----------



## ded37

> Originally Posted By: eadavis As long as he is fighting and showing the will to live we will continue to give him every available chance there is. Please if you have any spare good thoughts or energy or prayers tonight he really needs them.


Sending all good thoughts/energy/prayers to Rin.


----------



## kathyb

Will be thinking about Rin tonight.


----------



## kshort

Hoping Rin has a good night and things are much, much better tomorrow. Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Kay13411

Every prayer and good thoughts are on your Rin. 

Feel better soon Rin we are all in your corner.


----------



## kathyb

Checking in to see how Rin is doing. Hope he had a good night and the worse is over for him.


----------



## daniella5574

Elizabeth our thoughts and prayers are with you and Rin. If you need anything, even an ear, you can always call me. Big Hugs sent to you!!


----------



## dd

Get better soon Rin!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Sending positive, healing thoughts to Rin! Hang in there buddy, there's so much love for you waiting at home!


----------



## RebelGSD

Prayers going to Rin from BoBo.


----------



## eadavis

Just got the call from NC State-Rin has developed some complications-not sure how serious they are but diagnostics are being run now and I am waiting for a call back from them. I really don't even know what to say right now.


----------



## Barb E




----------



## Fluffypants

Sending prayers for sweet Rin... My thoughts are with you both!!

Tanja


----------



## Fee

Oh no! Sending special thoughts to you and Rin!!


----------



## Skye'sMom

Keep fighting, Rin - you have a good home to go back to.
Thinking of you and Rin and hoping for good news.


----------



## lucymom

Hold Fast Beautiful Rin, your fan club is on your side and mommy's too. You have captured many hearts here, brave boy. We need heroes like you around longer. 

Jennifer, Aik and Christmas Angel Lucy.


----------



## Myamom

Rin is holding his own. They hear encouraging news on prognosis...then some not so encouraging news. Apparently the scariest thing is they won't know the full impact of this for about 6 months. Good news...he seems to be pulling through...and is just the hospital favorite and getting tons of love and attention.


----------



## Spiritsmam

Last Tuesday was a crazy busy day at work with several emergency cases and regular appointments and procedures. Around lunchtime one of the final year vet students asked me to take a dog from an exam room into ICU... I head round and find a beautiful black and tan GSD ... Of course I stroke him and talk to him, mentioning to his owner that I have 4 disabled GSD's at home ... The owner then asked if I was Spiritsmam (stopped me dead in my tracks). As soon as she said she was EA from the list everything dropped into place.

As Mary Ann has said, Rin is a favorite in ICU. I have lost count of how many times his vet has told me how much she loves him. Friday Rin was out in the sun, being brushed/stroked - I swear he was grinning. I check in every day and hope that he gets to go home soon and has no ongoing problems.


----------



## kshort

Continued prayers for Rin's complete recovery so that he can soon be home with his loving family...


----------



## lucymom

Thank you for the update. For some reason, Rin has moved me very deeply and I'm praying my heart out for him. Thank you to his mom and to the wonderful folks at the vet who are caring for him. Having had a critically ill dog who pulled through against all odds, I'm a FIRM believer that loving care in addition to top-notch medical skill is of utmost importance to helping our dogs fight their best fight to make it.

Go Rin, you are very loved.

Jennifer, Aik and Christmas Angel Lucy, now pulling strings at the Bridge to keep Rin around here longer.


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo sends positive vibes to Rin, we are praying for him...


----------



## katieliz

gosh, this boy has been thru so much. sending good thoughts...


----------



## kathyb

Any news on how Rin is doing?


----------



## eadavis

Hi everyone-first of all let me tell all of you how much I appreciate each and every one of you sharing your good thoughts with us. Rin is doing about the same and seems to be more stable. He has had a few complications with acute pancreatitis and a gall bladder issue but I think maybe we might be on a turn for the good. Everyone at the hospital loves him of course. Please continue to pray for him-it means the world to us and I really believe it is making a difference.


----------



## Kuklasmom

Continuing to send prayers for Rin and his family.


----------



## rjvamp

In our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Continuing to send out healing energy to Rin and strength to you!


----------



## ded37

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts - positive thinking did a lot for "our" Kyah girl.


----------



## MatsiRed

Wow, EA, Rin's sure been through a lot! Positive vibs from me and four furbabies.


----------



## Strana1

I just saw this thread and many many hugs and prayers are being sent!


----------



## eadavis

Just got another call-Rin has developed pulmonary complications and is having trouble breathing. He has been returned to Critical Care and they are administering oxygen. Please pray for him we just can't lose him now like this.


----------



## kshort

Come on, sweet boy - hang in there... Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers to Rin. What a fighter - it's obvious he wants to come home as badly as you want him to come home.


----------



## LJsMom

Oh no. Sending more prayers and positive thoughts to Rin.


----------



## Myamom

Oh no...lots of prayers being said!!!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Healing energy being sent out to Rin! Come on, boy, hang in there! We're all pulling for you!


----------



## RebelGSD

BoBo and I - we are sending healing thoughts and praying for Rin.


----------



## AnnaRiley

Many prayers for you and Rin going out.


----------



## eadavis

Now he has developed ataxia of the hind legs-they are staying in close contact with me but are unsure of what's going on. This is very hard waiting-


----------



## Jazzstorm




----------



## Fluffypants

Sending prayers to Rin. My thoughts are with you and Rin.

Tanja


----------



## Brightelf

More prayers are on the way for sweet Rin, and for you as well.


----------



## Fee

Continued good thoughts and healing vibes for Rin and you!


----------



## RebelGSD

Prayers going to you and Rin...


----------



## Skye'sMom

Oh, Rin - what are going through? I was hoping for good news, instead you are fighting so hard with so many things.









I am so sorry for Rin and his family.


----------



## eadavis

Just got my last update-still no new news. He is resting comfortably now according to the vet student-they still don't know what is happening with this last episode and the new development of ataxia of the hind legs. Hopefully more information tomorrow-they did not want to further stress him by performing alot of procedures today. We are just on the edge waiting. Our sweet boy is so precious and we hope to be so blessed as to have even a little more time with him. I am just having a hard time accepting that our time might be limited.


----------



## Myamom

e...call if you need to talk...thinking of you


----------



## Qyn

All my best thoughts will be for Rin.


----------



## WiscTiger

Sending healing vibs to Rin.


----------



## eadavis

Thanks all-waiting for neuro consult today.


----------



## Mary Jane




----------



## brt

Prayers and healing thoughts for Rin and his family that loves him so.


----------



## Kuklasmom

Good thoughts, prayers, and healing vibes are on the way for Rin and his family.


----------



## Katerlena

More prayers and healing energy being sent for Rin and his loved ones


----------



## lucymom

Rin still in my thoughts, hold fast, sweet boy, everyone is pulling for you and you have so much happiness yet ahead.

Jennifer


----------



## Brightelf

Many good thoughts and prayers being sent out to Rin!


----------



## eadavis

OK-don't know the results of the neuro consult yet but he definitely has some deficits. I don't know the extent of those yet but he is stable with regard to the kidneys and his heart arrythmia. We are picking him up today to be back with his regular vet. I know he is having trouble walking=I just don't know how much yet. Thank you everyone so much-Rin nor I could make it through this without you. I always tell him he is a rockstar with a phenomenal fan club. We appreciate you so much-I do believe all the prayers and healing, good thoughts are helping. Bless all of you.


----------



## Myamom

I'm so happy he is coming home where he belongs


----------



## eadavis

Yes I just don't know for how long-that will be up to whatever they decide with my vet at home today. We just want to get him close-at least maybe we can take one of his brothers or sisters to visit. I do think that would cheer him up and of course we want to be able to visit and be close to him as well.


----------



## LJsMom

I'm very glad that Rin is coming home. If you need information on harnesses or carts, check out the Senior Section.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I am glad that Rin is coming home. I'm sure that will help him a lot and help you as well!


----------



## eadavis

You are so right Ruth-we need to be able to love him and most importantly have him with his four legged family who has missed him as much or more than us. We also have a blind dog Daisy that Rin functions as her companion and sight. She has missed him terribly. Again I am so thankful to all of you for being with us through this horrible ordeal-it really means the world to all of us. No matter what else I do in life the thing I am proudest of is being Rin's mom.


----------



## hilary bradshaw

thinking of you all, stay strong!


----------



## weber1b

All of our thoughts are with you.


----------



## lucymom

You and Rin are an inspiration. How wonderful that he is able to help your little blind girl. What a gentle boy. I know you must cherish him.

Big hugs and soft whispers to the handsome Rin,

Jennifer


----------



## eadavis

Thank you all so much. We are so happy to be on the way home with him-however, my heart is saddened by his condition. While the kidney issue has resolved, his cardiac issues are life threatening and he now has a cervical spine issue. He is extremely thin having lost 10 pounds. We are having to administer fluids at home. He has such a strong will but his body is so weak. He is able to walk but not very well. The vet doesn't think he is in pain, but he has delayed responses with all four feet. We will not have long with him before his condition deteriorates. I am just thankful for the time we have with him right now but feel like he was cheated from the long wonderful life he should have had with us. I don't know what else I can say. My heart is breaking and just when I think I don't have any tears left, they start falling again. Bless each and every one of you for thiniking of us and praying for us.


----------



## Brightelf

More prayers for Rin-- and for you. I know this is heartbreaking. Rin has everything that he needs right now, so much attention, care, and love. He feels the warm energy of your caring surrounding him. May he enjoy the time you have with him, and do better than you expect him to. Prayers are still on the way for Rin.


----------



## Myamom

eadavis called....she is desperate for ideas to help Rin want to eat. He does not want Chicken and Rice. I suggested Hamburger and rice.....or trying Merrick canned......she is off to get both...

......any other suggestions?


----------



## Spiritsmam

It may be that Rin needs a bit more time to adjust - when my guys have been hospitalised it has typically taken them a day or so to adjust. I find that warming food often helps. 

As to what to feed I don't know if there were any recommendations/restrictions based on Rin's medical status. When my Bonnie was in her super senior years (18+) and not eating as well I tried literally everything, even if it wasn't foods that I would feed preferentially. Bonnie's favourite was actually Science Diet canned mixed with her regular kibble soaked and mashed.

Wishing Elizabeth and Rin the best


----------



## lsoilm1936

Baby food or yogurt, chicken livers. Also, when one of my guys won't eat their dry food, I cut off some of the rolled food from Natural Balance and that usually gets them going. I also grate that up and sprinkle on top of dry food also. That's one of the most frustrating feelings is knowing your baby needs food, and not getting them to eat anything.


----------



## lucymom

When Lucy was on chemo, she enjoyed canned tripe, it was so um, fragrant. Also chicken livers, hearts etc. Sliced deli turkey breast was a hit too. Scrambled eggs.

I'm so sorry he's not well, but he is so loved.

Prayers continueing.

Jennifer


----------



## eadavis

Good ideas-going to the grocery store and making lots of chicken and rice. Thanks so much you guys we are trying everything.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Chama LOVED this canned tripe: 

Green Beef Tripe, Duck & Salmon: This "Advanced Skin + Coat Formula" has Duck, Salmon and Menhaden Fish Oil in addition to the Green Beef Tripe to provide optimum skin and coat conditioning. Glucosamine and chondroitin are also added to promote healthy joint cartilage.

I also fed her just fresh chicken, scrambled eggs and a stew with quinoa, sweet potatoes and raw meat.


----------



## eadavis

FUnny the combinations we can come up with when we are desparate to get them to eat. Thank you all so much. My boy is here and we are going to find a way to fight this somehow. We've come too far and can't give up the fight now.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Any luck getting him to eat?


----------



## eadavis

SOme chicken and rice-not much though. we haven't been able to get him to eat eggs, yogurt, or his regular dog food. He is taking his fluids well which we are administering subq. We just have to find a way to get him through this-stronger so he can deal with the degenerative myelopathy.


----------



## eadavis

And the gall bladder issue and the mass they found in his abdomen.


----------



## BowWowMeow

B-vitamins? I know people get B vitamin injections for their dogs. 

I use this stuff but it's because I have to keep it around for my cat: http://www.homevet.com/osc/product_info....d1dbc19ac5ce2c0

It is a major appetite stimulant. 

How about a sandwich with some good whole grain bread and coldcuts or some steak or chicken? When my Massie got sick she would still eat sandwiches because she thought she was getting people food!


----------



## maggs30

Heck I would be trying everything fom dog treats to hot dogs just to get food in his belly. LOL Not the best solution or food, but at least it would be something in his belly.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Wondering how Rin is doing?


----------



## BowWowMeow

Bumping for an update. Hope Rin is holding his own and eating!


----------



## eadavis

Hi Ruth-he is eating a little better but not great. Thanks to everyone for their ideas. We are trying anything and everything. The fluids are holding him over now. He just so obviously does not feel well that it breaks your heart. I am traveling today so Rin's dad is actually giving fluids-etc. I miss him and feel I am missing precious time but work won't wait sometimes. I am getting updates every hour though.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I hope he eats some sandwich meat for me. How about a peanut butter and turkey sandwich? That sounds disgusting but my dogs would love it! 

I hope you will be home soon to see him!


----------



## eadavis

Peanut butter and turkey? Hey I will try anything-I will call the husband and have him pick some up-tonight he was able to eat a little hamburger. So I am encouraged by at least that.


----------



## BowWowMeow

That's good! I was just thinking that my dogs love pb, they love whole grain bread and they also love any kind of meat so why not put them together?


----------



## Kay13411

Just a few things that have worked for me in my job with rescue dogs.

Liverwurst=the smell seems to get them everytime.

Merrick canned dog food

Rice and boiled chicken save the broth from the chicken to make the rice

Cottage Cheese

Yougart

Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## TG

Oh no! I just saw this thread. Sending Rin a ton of healing wishes. Hang in there, buddy!


----------



## eadavis

OK even the vets are cooking for Rin now-not such good news with his latest lab values but not as bad as they could be.


----------



## BowWowMeow

How is he feeling? The vets are cooking food for him????


----------



## eadavis

Ok-we are still doing subq fluids daily. He has been back to the hospital twice and we are scheduled to return to NC state for an ultrasound. I wanted to wait because he does have to be sedated. There are days he does feel good but there are days he doesn't. Hopefully we can do something to increase the good days. We adore him and are thankful to have him every day.


----------



## eadavis

Rin has multiple sites of Lymphoma-on the bright side he is feeling well. Surgery in the morning to remove a lymph node and then chemo begins. We are trying our best to be positive. Without chemo we were given 6 weeks. If he responds favorably, somewhere between 1 -2 years. Thank you all for all your good thoughts and I hope you will continue to send them during this critical time for him.


----------



## Katerlena

Glad to hear Rin is feeling well. Sending more good thoughts and prayers that his surgery is successful tomorrow and that he responds favorably to the chemo treatments.


----------



## ncgsdmom

More prayers and healing thoughts for Rin. Hoping he responds well to treatment.


----------



## kshort

Lots of good thoughts and prayers being sent to your very special boy...


----------



## weber1b

Fingers and paws all crossed for Rin. All our thoughts are with you right now.


----------



## Fluffypants

Sending prayers for Rin... we have our paws crossed here too!

Tanja


----------



## Myamom

Oh my gosh...Sending lots and lots of prayers for Rin! And you my friend! Please call me if you need to talk.


----------



## Qyn

Rin, I send you my best wishes and hope you get the right outcome from your procedures.


----------



## lucymom

Blessings to sweet, sweet Rin and his family.

Cancer is a beast, but hopefully he will have a good prognosis.

Lucy did very well on chemo with the help of some good supplements to keep her white cell count up. If you have the resources to contact a holistic vet for alternative care during chemo--some holistics are very good at doing complimentary care---maybe it will help him feel better.


----------



## CindyM

Thinking of you guys!


----------



## BowWowMeow

This poor guy can't catch a break!









Wishing him and you the very best.


----------



## eadavis

Thanks you guys-just got back from meeting with the vet and visiting him. He gave them quite a scare this afternoon during the surgery when his blood pressure bottomed out. So he is spending the night in ICU. He will be getting the first treatment tomorrow and starting the protocol. I don't really know what else to say other than we love him with all of our hearts and would do anything to make this not be true.


----------



## girlll_face

Bella and I will pray for Rin tonight. Twice.


----------



## Skye'sMom

Best thoughts for Rin and his family to have the strength to meet all these challenges.

Good baby, Rin. You are loved.


----------



## eadavis

He just has come too far to have it end this way. We are going there now for another meeting with the vet this am. He continues to have cardiac complications which are delaying chemo. Trying so hard to be strong for him now.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

Many "pawsitive" thoughts your way!


----------



## Brightelf

Sending MANY loving, supportive prayers for Rin. We are all thinking of you, of Rin, and I am sending positive energy his way. As scary as things sound, we are just beaming these prayers for Rin out to him, that he will rally and feel well. Such a special boy he is. More prayers are on the way...


----------



## Zisso

Prayers zooming to Rin from Zisso, Naudia and myself !! May he be strong and find his way to good health (((hugs)))


----------



## BowWowMeow

Sending healing energy out to Rin!!!!!!!


----------



## ShannonT

You're in our thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## BJDimock

The Dimock pack sends all its love, strength and prayers your way!
Jess


----------



## meisha98

You're in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## moei

Zooming positive thoughts Rin's way!


----------



## katieliz

dear boy has been thru so much.


----------



## eadavis

Thanks you guys. Today is a good day-he is eating and wanting to play a little. I picked up a stray on the road this morning and took her to the vet. Skinny but didn't seem to be sick. Hopefully she will be ok and I can help her to find a good home. My energy is with Rin right now but my heart just broke for her.


----------



## Katerlena

Glad to hear Rin had a good day! Keeping the prayers and positive energy coming your way (and some for the little stray too)


----------



## Kuklasmom

Good thoughts and prayers are on the way for Rin and the whole family.


----------



## eadavis

OK-too long since my last update. He is doing beautifully with chemo-only a little diarrhea, no problems with nausea. He is so happy still and seems to not be in pain. We are so grateful to have a little more time with him although I guess it will never be enough. We got some great pictures of him last night playing with the rest of the crew I will try to post. Thanks to all of you for your wonderful prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Strana1

I'm so glad he is doing bette and is still happy. I continue to think of him, he is such a special dog.


----------



## kathyb

I am going to do stem cell transplant for my Zoe for DJD, when I read up on it they also do it for cancer. It might be something to look into for Rin.


----------



## eadavis

Yes he is special among special. You wouldn't believe how his personality fills up a room.


----------



## eadavis

Thank you all so much---we are going one day at a time.


----------



## Myamom

I am saddened to have to report that Rin passed away this morning. He was at the Hospital for his chemo treatment...and just laid down and quietly passed away. He was surrounded by the hospital staff that loved him dearly. 

Thank you eadavis for giving Rin...almost two years of happiness and love and the best home ever. I know how much he was cherished by you and your husband...and Rin knew that too. 

I think back to when he was pulled...how bad his condition was...and how we hoped he would last a week so that he could know what a loving home was. What a true miracle to get two years to show him the pampered life...and what love is. You and your husband were Rin's miracle...you went above and beyond for him. Rin will be waiting for you....his true family.


----------



## Raziel

Im so sorry.
RIP baby.


----------



## kshort

Oh no... I am so sorry for your loss. But I am so grateful that Rin was able to spend the happiest years of his life with you and your family. I know in my heart how proud he was to have you as his parents.

Run free and healthy sweet boy...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Wow, I am very sorry, but also truly amazed at the life he had with you.


----------



## Brightelf

eadavis, prayers going out for you and your hubby as you miss Rin. Such a lucky boy to be cared for and know such love for his last years. He truly won the "love lottery" for a dog coming from where he was into such a caring family. Wishing you strength. Run free and well, sweet Rin!


----------



## marksmom3

I'm so sorry for your loss.







beautiful Rin.


----------



## eadavis

Thank you all so much-I just have no words right now.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

My deepest condolences on your loss of Rin. I lost my dog back in March to cancer. I am still grieving.








Rin. Run free.


----------



## Strana1

Run Free Sweet Rin, You were loved by so many










edavis, my heart goes out to you and your family for your loss,


----------



## Spiritsmam

I was lucky enough to know Rin, spending a lot of time with him while he was in ICU at NC State Vet School. He was such a cool guy, just chilling, watching the world go by, loving it when people stopped to say hello. I should add however, that Rin had a fun side too. Several times I sat next to him and tried to get some photos to send to his mum ... yeah right. I have a lot of blurs, walls and noses as I, or my camera, was nudged or licked. I swear that Rin was laughing at me.

It takes someone very special to take in an older dog in the condition Rin was in, you guys did an amazing job, and I know that Rin knew, and appreciated it all. God speed my old friend.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AnnaRiley

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Please know I am thinking of you, your family and Rin at this time.


----------



## shilohsmom

I am so very sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing such a special dog with us, for caring so deeply and for showing this boy humans can be their best friends too. 

RIP Rin, you'll be missed.


----------



## katieliz

i have been thinking about rin and wondering how he is for two days. so, goodspeed dear rin, bless your soul. you will be remembered by so many! ea, wishing you peace of mind as you pass through the grief stages. take good care.


----------



## RebelGSD

Rin was truly a miracle, I am amazed by his story and the recovery he made. He is a very lucky guy to find this very special family to love and cherish him. 

I am very sorry for your loss, Elizabeth. Run free sweet Rin and watch over your family.


----------



## ninhar

I'm so sorry. Rin was very lucky to find you and your family. RIP Rin.


----------



## Qyn

Thank you eaDavis for giving him the love and attention he deserved. He and I are forever grateful.









RIP Rin, sweet special boy.


----------



## Remo

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Thank you for taking him in, loving him, caring for him and showing him that people can be kind and good. 

No doubt that his time spent in your loving care was the best time of his life. You made a big difference. 

Peace


----------



## kathyb

Rin was so lucky to have you in his life as he learned what it was like to be loved.


----------



## Clare

I am so sorry. Rin was so lucky to have had you!


----------

